# Printers



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Are there any other printers out there besides Alps that print white?


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes, unfortunately not many so they are usually very expensive also because because they are targetting the medium or small businesses.
OKI seems to be main manufacturer of laser printers with white toner.

I heard that 'LED Laser' printers is the new technology and some have the white toner.
Some people are starting to sell decals made on these new printers and the quality
is as good a kit or "Slixx" decals.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!!, I'd like to see/buy some of their decals if they are as good as Slixx... Who sells these or do you know which/brand printer??? RM


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wow!!!, I'd like to see/buy some of their decals if they are as good as Slixx... Who sells these or do you know which/brand printer??? RM



I got mine from someone in Germany. I think he starts selling on ebay and will try to find his details but he is more in the 1/43 scale. I have made a couple of cars with his decals and they are really crisp and as said, result is like a Slixx. Solid white and colors. 

I haven't seen them yet in person but I saw that Indycals also switched to this new printing process and from what I see on ebay, they should also be at that level of quality.

I really tried to get some more info on these printers but beside the OKI in the $5000 range I couldn't find anything else...
To be honest, it's a bit above my budget 

Should you get more info let me know. As said in a previous post, I believe the technology is LED LASER PRINTER.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The Okidata Oki 62439901 Laser LED printer is the only one by that manufacturer that prints white as far as I can tell. Those cost $3592.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

That might be a littleout of my price range. LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you can even find one


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Find one here: Okidata C911dn Digital LED Color Printer by Oki (62439901)
Find one cheap, probably not, but a used one might turn up on ebay.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Never mind. I misread


----------

